# Patent: A new Canon Cinema camera appears in a related patent



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 10, 2021)

> Richard at Canon News has uncovered a patent showing a better wiring layout for shoulder mount Cinema EOS cameras. The best part of the patent appears to be images of a camera that is similar in design to the Cinema EOS C700, but there are a few noticeable differences.
> These drawings are pretty detailed and we’ll likely see some kind of 8K shoulder-mounted camera, and this could be it.
> Head on over to Canon News for a further breakdown of the patent.
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## marathonman (Jan 10, 2021)

8K overheating. Shoulder mount. Ears are *******!


----------



## jvillain (Jan 10, 2021)

I want to puke every time some one rushes in with one of those annoying repetitive "*******" comments.

I like the boxier style. 8K would be really beneficial for a shoulder rig as you will be able to frame wider and then crop in. That way if some thing moves quickly it is less likley to get lost out of frame. It also gives more breathing room for any stabalizer in post to do it's thing.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jan 11, 2021)

jvillain said:


> I want to puke every time some one rushes in with one of those annoying repetitive "*******" comments.


I still find them funny.
They will die out if people stop constantly saying Canon is *******.
You can blame EOSHD.


----------

